

Start-Up Founders: Take Your Spouse on a Date - twampss
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/09/note-to-start-up-founders-take-your-spouse-on-a-date/

======
jfornear
I'm curious why so many negative articles on startups keep coming from the
NYT. It's like they are sinking with the Titanic and laughing at people in the
lifeboats.

~~~
fallentimes
Laughing, throwing stones and getting drunk.

------
meterplech
It is also worth noting the burdens on the children of startup founders and
early stage employees. Founders should also consider time they may lose with
their kids. Feel free to bring the blackberry to the baseball game, but at
least pay attention when your kids at bat.

------
tdavis
Suppose I'd have to take time off to _get_ one of them things first. I mean, I
was dating someone not too long ago. How long ago was 2006? How time flies
when you're fighting a war / building a business.

If there's anything I hate more than made up holidays it's... okay, I can't
think of anything I hate more right now.

------
callmeed
Spouse 2.0 day! Gee, I hope I can find a babysitter and dinner reservation on
this short of notice.

------
PStamatiou
reported as inaccurate. startup founders don't have spouses.

oh wait, this isn't digg..

------
drwh0
more kindling for the "startup-culture-as-cliche" bonfire

